# Some 1950's SP and WP HO night scenes near Oakland and Walnut Creek



## trainmovies (Aug 28, 2016)

Some scratch built lighted 1950's SP and WP HO night scenes, near Oakland and Walnut Creek by Charles Smiley on his HO layout!


----------

